# Some fun stuff!



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

While visiting my friend for the weekend, she asked me to fix a closet light for her. Since I already had my tool belt (and pajamas) on, I started digging around and found some "great" work. Haha... Enjoy... 

Krystal


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Fixed it for you -


KLovelace29 said:


> Dear Penthouse, While visiting my friend for the weekend, she asked me to fix a closet light for her. Since I already had my tool belt (and pajamas) on, I started digging around and...


Sorry, you left yourself wide open for that one and I couldnt resist, :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In terms of hackery, those ones are fairly tame. But all hackery is thoroughly appreciated here :thumbup:



chewy said:


> Fixed it for you -
> 
> Sorry, you left yourself wide open for that one and I couldnt resist, :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

chewy said:


> Fixed it for you -
> 
> Sorry, you left yourself wide open for that one and I couldnt resist, :laughing:


Well, three years ago it wasn't too far from that! Haha! 

I'm working on fixing the gfi right now. Here's the progress. Whoever did it ran the wire in a trench and patched over it. There was an existing medicine cabinet and there was masking tape for a strap. Hilariously hack.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the 'ol patched trench trick eh?

seems that never goes outta style.....

~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You know the rules, pics or it didnt happen! :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a lot more work than you signed on for. That's usually the point where I decide that I'm not too much of a friend to anybody not to expect a little kickback on the work.

Helped a buddy wire a couple receptacles in his living room after he ripped his fireplace and chimney out and made him buy me a fancy dinner.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

chewy said:


> You know the rules, pics or it didnt happen! :laughing:


What do you want pics of? Me working? Before and afters don't count?

Eric, she's a good friend and some of this stuff is unsafe to leave like that. Don't think I won't have her butt being my apprentice when I have work to do at my place! Haha!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> . Don't think I won't have her butt... Haha!


Hmmm. Anything you want to share?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

.o0(Should I contribute to the sexual harassment thread or remain distantly aloof?)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> .o0(Should I contribute to the sexual harassment thread or remain distantly aloof?)



Your aloofness is more overtly suspicious than you realize. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> What do you want pics of? Me working? Before and afters don't count?
> 
> !


:laughing: I was just taking the mick out of you regarding - 



> Well, three years ago it wasn't too far from that! Haha!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> Your aloofness is more overtly suspicious than you realize. :laughing:


Well now that that bubble is burst :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> I was just taking the mick out of you...


 We need more colloquialisms from other countries. I like to try and remember these things to add to daily conversation.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> We need more colloquialisms from other countries. I like to try and remember these things to add to daily conversation.
> 
> -John


I've been learning a lot of Mexican insults lately down at the fish plant. Apparently they don't like Guatemalans; they're like Mexico's Mexicans.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> We need more colloquialisms from other countries. I like to try and remember these things to add to daily conversation.
> 
> -John


I don't really have a clue what he meant by that, myself.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't really have a clue what he meant by that, myself.


In context, I think it means "I'm f**king with you."

But what "mick" is, and why one needs to extract it, is beyond me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Its cockney rhyming slang that found its way over here, I think the explanation goes like this - 

Back in the day they would smuggle french wine during the napoleonic wars, it was frowned upon if not illegal.

It would make its way into Britain up the canals on barge boats. If accosted by the local constabulary they would plead that they "were taking the piss" which was common, piss pots were left out on doorsteps and collected for the use in dying textiles and were also run by barge boats, imagine a British bobby asking incredulously "Allo allo allo allo, what have we here? Taking the piss are we?" in the sarcastic sense. So thus "taking the piss" becomes mocking someone in a light hearted way or patronizing someone who knows better.

This brings us to a chap called Michael Bliss, who's name became the cockney word for piss, like Berk = c&nt because of a chap called Berkley Hunt. So Michael Bliss was shortened to Mickey, Mick, Mike, Michael etc etc.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I've been learning a lot of Mexican insults lately down at the fish plant. Apparently they don't like Guatemalans; they're like Mexico's Mexicans.


Salvadoranians as well. They call them Salvatruchas. Or Salvatruch.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I almost want to save the existing speaker wire... Heehee. Good stuff. There. See. I do work! Pics do it did happen. Happy, Chewy?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just wondering if she was any relation to Linda L. :whistling2:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

KLovelace29 said:


> I almost want to save the existing speaker wire... Heehee. Good stuff. There. See. I do work! Pics do it did happen. Happy, Chewy?


Ohhh. Tattoo. Closer! What's it of? Floral?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

chewy said:


> Fixed it for you -
> 
> Sorry, you left yourself wide open for that one and I couldnt resist, :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing: someone got zinged... nice one Chewy....:laughing: im waiting to hear the rest..


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

No relation. Floral? Heck no. It's Alice in wonderland but gory. This side is the queen of hearts with her heart ripped out, Cheshire cat and white rabbit. The other side is Alice with the queens heart on a platter, march hare and door mouse. I'm a classy dame


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

KLovelace29 said:


> No relation. Floral? Heck no. It's Alice in wonderland but gory. This side is the queen of hearts with her heart ripped out, Cheshire cat and white rabbit. The other side is Alice with the queens heart on a platter, march hare and door mouse. I'm a classy dame


That's actually some good work. I like the whole idea too. I'm working on a piece for my wife with the ripping out of a heart theme.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. Jesse Smith did it, www.jessesmithtattoos.com.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Reminds me of that old game American McGee's Alice. It was a dark Alice in Wonderland.










Back when I had my long hair I almost dressed up as butcher knife Alice for Halloween :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> I almost want to save the existing speaker wire... Heehee. Good stuff. There. See. I do work! Pics do it did happen. Happy, Chewy?


Personally autographed and framed with renewable source moulding...? Haha.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Reminds me of that old game American McGee's Alice. It was a dark Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Back when I had my long hair I almost dressed up as butcher knife Alice for Halloween :laughing:


Yep! That's where I got a lot of my inspiration from. I have all the McGee figures... In a 7ft tall coffin/display case... In my living room. It gets some looks. Haha!


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was up a little later than expected last night. These take the cake. Stove wiring and the last was leftover crap from a garbage disposal I assume. It was live.. Under the sink. This stuff makes me want to punch someone in the face. I think I might have anger issues... Haha.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've learned not to be too surprised by things like that anymore. In fact I expect to see that kind of stuff.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> I've learned not to be too surprised by things like that anymore. In fact I expect to see that kind of stuff.


Granted, it is kinda cool troubleshooting and fixing it... like a puzzle. Ok, so not _just _kinda; I really enjoy it. Call me a nerd, I guess.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I've been learning a lot of Mexican insults lately down at the fish plant. Apparently they don't like Guatemalans; they're like Mexico's Mexicans.


missouri is iowas mexico. fact


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Well, three years ago it wasn't too far from that! Haha!
> 
> I'm working on fixing the gfi right now. Here's the progress. Whoever did it ran the wire in a trench and patched over it. There was an existing medicine cabinet and there was masking tape for a strap. Hilariously hack.


The same guy did that up here in NY, he gets around.:laughing:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

KLovelace29 said:


> Granted, it is kinda cool troubleshooting and fixing it... like a puzzle. Ok, so not just kinda; I really enjoy it. Call me a nerd, I guess.


Nerd


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

KLovelace29 said:


> Granted, it is kinda cool troubleshooting and fixing it... like a puzzle. Ok, so not _just _kinda; I really enjoy it. Call me a nerd, I guess.


It's a good feeling to find and fix problems. It will drive you insane on the tough ones though.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Some more fun stuff! Today's gem. Done by a licensed electrician with his own radio show where he talks about the trade..


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> While visiting my friend for the weekend, she asked me to fix a closet light for her. Since I already had my tool belt (and pajamas) on, I started digging around and found some "great" work. Haha... Enjoy...
> 
> Krystal


Awesome lamp cord for the GFI :thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> Some more fun stuff! Today's gem. Done by a licensed electrician with his own radio show where he talks about the trade..


No staples and an ext. ring...bad electrician no donuts for you.:laughing: What's the name of his show?:whistling2:
Alice in Wonderland, the one with Johnny Depp is pretty good too.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

niteshift said:


> No staples and an ext. ring...bad electrician no donuts for you.:laughing: What's the name of his show?:whistling2:
> Alice in Wonderland, the one with Johnny Depp is pretty good too.


if its Richmond, that could only be one person. the extension is perfectly legal. no securing - not so much. why anyone would nail the box flush - that's the question.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Who is it, wild leg? PM me if you w
Don't want to disclose it here. I'd like to catch his show and maybe call in and ask what color screw terminal gets the neutral. Haha! Kidding...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

unless Richmond is some kind of mecca for radio electricians, I only know one - he's got a website, a reputation, worked for Richmond as a plan reviewer, moved to Alexandria VA as an (inspector?). calls himself a guru ? Is that the guy you are talking about ? (BTW, I didn't see any pics of pajamas or tool belts. what kind of thread is this ?)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> unless Richmond is some kind of mecca for radio electricians, I only know one - he's got a website, a reputation, worked for Richmond as a plan reviewer, moved to Alexandria VA as an (inspector?). calls himself a guru ? Is that the guy you are talking about ? (BTW, I didn't see any pics of pajamas or tool belts. what kind of thread is this ?)


 
HOLY CRAP, I dealt with Mr. Abernathy for years and was actually glad when he went to Alexandria. That would be so freaking funny if he did this. Now I'm on a mission to find out! I'll update shortly


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

It might be. I honestly don't know much more about him other than that, and he was fired off this job. I guess its an AM station? If it is him, I'm not impressed by his work. He needs to go back to school or something.... Yikes... 

And no jammies today. I was forced to wear proper work attire. Those previous photos were from a month or so ago. I figured I'd add to this post instead of starting a new thread. 

K.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> why anyone would nail the box flush - that's the question.


 
Good question:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, it's not Paul. I just got word his name is Richard Mckann. Here is a link to his home improvement show:


http://cordpu.blogspot.com/2010/05/wrva-home-improvement-show.html


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for "claring" that up, McClary. Haha you see what I did there? I'll have to check him out, maybe listen in and get some good info on how to do electrical work. Hahaha!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> HOLY CRAP, I dealt with Mr. Abernathy for years and was actually glad when he went to Alexandria....


 I never got the pleasure, but I'd heard the name and Googled it for kicks; never run into someone with the gall to call _themselv_es a guru. 

Was he an inspector around your way?

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> I never got the pleasure, but I'd heard the name and Googled it for kicks; never run into someone with the gall to call _themselv_es a guru.
> 
> Was he an inspector around your way?
> 
> -John


 
Yes, he was an inspector for City of Richmond for years, and then a plan reviewer/ supervisor. He was not bad in that position. If I had questions or problems with an inspector, he would get to the bottom of it for me. He was hard headed as an inspector and made many calls against us that I did not agree with. He is a smart guy, and actually pretty polite, but reasoning is out of the question. His way or the highway. I have called and spoke with him since he left to be polite, but I don't miss him:laughing:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like they have a water problem in that roof / deck whatever too.


----------

